# snake eyes



## carlita (Sep 12, 2003)

i suppose he just moved his eyes while the shutter was open... cause if that wasn't it then i'm stumped.  i was not expecting this when i got my film back so i was just casually flipping through my new photos and gasped when i saw it.  it scared me.  my first thought was that they looked like reptile eyes, but i suppose they sort of look like cat eyes as well.  either way, it's an interesting accident.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 13, 2003)

I have never ever seen anything like this, at least that hasn't been Photoshopped.  I don't know, you better watch out for this guy.


----------



## havoc (Sep 13, 2003)

Didn't the same thing happen to Michael Jackson at the end of the Thriller video?  If that is the case i can not stress enough to stay away from this man, not saying that he is a child molester or a baby dangler...... But he might sleep in a hyperbolic chamber, and he might have a pet chimp, also watch out for the chimp, he might beat you with one of the elephant man's bones. (Oh no its 2001 all over again), where is the Monolith? Is this persons name Dave, because Hal9000 kills all the other people in the movie.

Wow i think my mind is orbiting Jupiter right now, or perhaps i am just too tired for even simple thoughts........ Ahhhh randomly firing neurons, the colors, the beautiful colors....... Nighty night.


----------



## carlita (Sep 13, 2003)

wow.  that was... surreal, havoc.   :green to:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 14, 2003)

havoc, you managed to destroy my favorite movie!!! thanks, really.

sike. 

daisy...daisy...daisy.....what are you doing dave......what...are...you......


md


----------



## manda (Sep 17, 2003)

i think he looks cooooool


----------



## havoc (Sep 17, 2003)

HEHEHE, I am the master of deep, random, & useless thought!


----------



## luckydog (Sep 23, 2003)

Havoc, you must get some doosey(sp?) headaches with all the stuff running around in your mind!   Still, always brings a smile after i scratch my head for a few minutes of decyphering.


----------

